# Spain is still most popular retirement destination for Brits



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Spain still tops the list of favourite overseas destination for British retirees despite its economic woes and poor property market. The country tips the latest poll from retirement income specialist MGM followed by France, Australia, Ireland and Cyprus. ‘Retiring abroad is a dream for many people. The thought of an easier pace of living, better [...]

Click to read the full news article: Spain is still most popular retirement destination for Brits...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Spain's "economic woes and poor property market" mean your pension goes further and rents are cheaper!

Still, they keep trotting out daft statements like this.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

My parents decided that Spain was the right place for them, particularly as I had moved over here with their new grandson. They came for an exploratory 4 month winter stay in 2010/11 returned home and realised how much in four months they had achieved, socially. They phoned me four days after returning to UK and said they were selling up and moving over. That was in April and they arrived in July. Not bad for 78 and 80 (as they were then). They now enjoy a wonderful social life, excellent weather (they are back in Blighty for a couple of weeks to escape the heat) and great food. Their pension goes so much further than when in the UK even though they didn't have a mortgage and are now renting. They live in a small 9 house urbanisation with private pool and extensive lawned gardens (which our son loves). They pay €550 a month rent for a two bed/2 bath and a downstairs loo and €80 a month for maintenance charges. They have Sky TV. They have a car but the local bus stops 20 metres from their front gate and from the town they can get to practically anywhere in Spain. They've been to Grenada, Seville, Toledo, Ronda and Gib to mention a few places. Their health has improved and they are extrememly happy. If I hadn't moved over they wouldn't have any of this so pat on the back to me. My OH's parents moved here 10 years ago to retire and have no regrets. Provided you have everything in place Spain can still be a wonderful place to live.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Spain is a wonderful place in which to live provided you dont have to go looking for a job. You can live cheaper in Spain than anywhere else in northern Europe. For nearly twelve months of the year you can spend the days in shorts and tee shirts. Even in winter the days are warm but the nights can be cold, very cold.

I have no hesitation in recommending Spain to anybody in retirement who can fork out €500 per month on rental. Try it even for two months, I'm sure you will have a happy experience.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> Spain's "economic woes and poor property market" mean your pension goes further and rents are cheaper!
> 
> Still, they keep trotting out daft statements like this.


jajajaja...beat me to it...it's even a good place to look at for usd yanks....


----------



## Sunhat (Jun 20, 2012)

We have retired here early (51 years and 48 years) have never been happier., except for the past few days when the temperatures got to 46 deg! 

Sunhat


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

How's about the Canaries then, is the cost of living/renting the same out there I wonder?

I know the property prices are above and beyond anything in mainland Spain, we had an apartment in Los Cristianos about 16 years ago and the cost of living was cheap back then but, I suppose the bliimin €uro has scuppered that idea!

The thing about the Canaries (especially Los C) is that y'all don't really need air con in the summer, 
or heating in the winter!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

virgil said:


> How's about the Canaries then, is the cost of living/renting the same out there I wonder?
> 
> I know the property prices are above and beyond anything in mainland Spain, we had an apartment in Los Cristianos about 16 years ago and the cost of living was cheap back then but, I suppose the bliimin €uro has scuppered that idea!
> 
> ...


Property prices in las Canarias have fallen from an average of 2,051 €/m2 in June 2008 to 1,584 €/m2 in June 2012. Average rents have also fallen but not by nearly as much.

IVA (VAT) is much lower than the mainland too.

fotocasa.es: informe del precio medio de la vivienda en España y su evolución.


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> Property prices in las Canarias have fallen from an average of 2,051 €/m2 in June 2008 to 1,584 €/m2 in June 2012. Average rents have also fallen but not by nearly as much.
> 
> IVA (VAT) is much lower than the mainland too.
> 
> fotocasa.es: informe del precio medio de la vivienda en España y su evolución.


Thank you Alcalaina


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I find the cost of living far cheaper here, than the United Kingdom. I cannot compare the Canary Islands prices to the Iberian part of Spain, because life and the economy here in the Canaries seems to be completely different.

Property prices may have fallen on paper, however many vendors are refusing to lower their prices, consequently the property market here has shuddered to a complete halt.

I had an apartment on the market, there were no takers at the price I was asking, so it is now off the market and not for sale.

It is just the same with rentals, my neighbour is trying to rent her apartment, she will not lower her asking price so is struggling to find a tenant.


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

Hepa said:


> I find the cost of living far cheaper here, than the United Kingdom. I cannot compare the Canary Islands prices to the Iberian part of Spain, because life and the economy here in the Canaries seems to be completely different.
> 
> Property prices may have fallen on paper, however many vendors are refusing to lower their prices, consequently the property market here has shuddered to a complete halt.
> 
> ...



How true is this? Is it just in certain parts of Spain or is it widespread?

I'm a bit confused, one hears about property prices going down and it's understandable why, but personally, the way I know the Portuguese and how I assume the Spanish to be like, they won't budge on their asking price. However...it is a crisis, no? 

And when I see property for sale on the internet the prices do seem more reasonable than in the UK. 

So let's say you see something you like for 100,000 euros, you can completely forget offering 95,000 then? Or could you get away with offering less?

And this with renting just doesn't make much sense to me. What's the point of keeping a flat or house empty for several months just because it doesn't get you the extra 50-100 euros you want per month?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Sirtravelot said:


> How true is this? Is it just in certain parts of Spain or is it widespread?
> 
> I'm a bit confused, one hears about property prices going down and it's understandable why, but personally, the way I know the Portuguese and how I assume the Spanish to be like, they won't budge on their asking price. However...it is a crisis, no?
> 
> ...


I live on one of the Canary Islands, that is the economy I refer to.


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Hepa said:


> I find the cost of living far cheaper here, than the United Kingdom. I cannot compare the Canary Islands prices to the Iberian part of Spain, because life and the economy here in the Canaries seems to be completely different.
> 
> Property prices may have fallen on paper, however many vendors are refusing to lower their prices, consequently the property market here has shuddered to a complete halt.
> 
> ...


Thank you Hepa, I keep a check on prices fairly regularly via Ocean Properties in Avenida de Suecia, Los Cristianos, but I rarely see many price reductions 

Property prices here in the UK have fallen for the fourth time in as many months and I can well see that trend continuing for the foreseeable future the way 'things' are going with the €urozone in general.

Oh well, I'd best take the dog out again, in the rain


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

:focus:
The article is the usual advertorial for a financial management company who want to make money out of YOU. However, they do have a few good pointers in there (which, in itself, is unusual). Yes, Spain can be an excellent place to retire to, but you have got to work at it. You can't just jump in feet first - so many have tried that and found they just couldn't make it then went back home with their tails between their legs, in fact they should never have come in the first place - no income, no savings, no job, no hope, nil, nix, nada - people with the MLK syndrome "I have a dream".

Firstly, you must research your options considering what you have, what you will need and what you would like. Th first two must be your priority. So many people concentrate on the third and come unstuck. 

Secondly, look at the long-term position - it is no good looking at properties out in the campo if only one of you (or neither of you) drives, similarly it is no good looking at a flat with a lovely view on the top floor of a block with no lift when you are getting older and may not be able to manage the stairs. Many people suggest that renting is a good idea, especially to start with, but three years down the road and you have already paid out 18,000€ in rent and you are no nearer to having your own place. 

If you get your research done properly - come on a few visits, look at various locations, a few properties, get a feel for what there is on offer and their prices so that when you see the agents' offerings, you will have a feel for what is a good idea and what is an agents rip-off. 

You should, by then have a good idea of what it is going to cost in initial outlay; you may have to get some removal quotes. Bring your UK shopping list with you, price up what it will cost to feed yourselves at Spanish prices (it will be a pleasant surprise!) since, by now, you will have an idea of the area in which you will want to live, the type of property etc. make enquiries about the cost of utilities and local taxes (again, apart from electricity, probably another pleasant surprise).

Bearing in mind your future income, ask yourselves will you be able to afford to live in the style that you imagine for yourselves. A big mistake is to think you will spend a large proportion of your waking moments in the nearest bar drinking your way through the cellar and filling the ashtrays - a surefire recipe for financial ruin and it won't do your health a lot of good either.

I'm not trying to put people off or be excessively negative but try to avoid having people come to Spain and actually being in cloud-cuckoo-land instead of being realistic. There are very many of us who have moved to Spain and are very happy here, we have a level of contentment that we didn't have where we were but we planned our futures with our eyes open and our feet on the ground.


----------

